# '66 Power Steering box Fittings



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Quick question. Are the fittings (pressure and return) going into the power steering box (from the power steering pump) the same thread size? These are the fittings screwing directly into the steering box. Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks! I've got to plug them up to clean up and paint the box, so if anyone off the top of their heads knows the thread size, I'd appreciate the input. Thank you for your help so far.


----------

